# Cricket 2008



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

No,Cricket 2008 hasnt released yet.But now PlanetCricket is proving a patch that will add IPL Tournaments,Update Rooster kits,Add New players,Music etc and update your cricket 2007 to 2008.
*i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn81/Black---Magic/IPL%20Super%20Patch%20V2/IPLSuperPatch1.jpg
*This is NOT a patch from OFFICIAL SITE.This is completly unofficial and is meant for just extending gameplay and adding new features.
**This Is A Very Brief list of whats on the patch*

Here Are The Teams Included

 - Queensland (QLD) | Chennai Kings (CSK) |
 - New South Wales (NSW) | Delhi Daredevils (DD) |
 - South Australia (SA) | Mumbai Indians (MI) |
 - Tasmainia (TAS) | Kolkata Riders (KKR) |
 - Victoria (VIC) | Deccan Chargers (HDC) |
 - Western Australia (WA) | Punjab Kings (KXP) |
 - India A | Rajastan Royals (RR) |
 - Pakistan A | Bangalore RC (BRC) |

These are the other main parts of the Patch.

 - Umpire Kit "Away"
 - Umpire Kit "Home"
 - IPL Lineups
 - Fixtures Of The IPL Tournament
 - IPL 8 Team T20 Brawl
 - IPL Logos
 - IPL Game Text V4 with other updates.
 - IPL + International Menu
 - Channel 10 Overlay for IPL
 - Set Max Overlay For IPL
 - 4 Stadium Updates
 - Offical Pitch Ad and Stumps
 - IPL Roster with State Players
 - IPL Tournament Graphics
 - IPL Fields
 - Around 300 Faces and 90 Bats All Assigned
 - IPL T20 Gameplay Patch

These Are The Stadiums, that come along with the patch.

 - Birmingham - Feroz Shah Kotla Stadium Update "Night/Overcast"
 - Bristol - M.A.Chidambaram Stadium Update "Night/Overcast"
 - Leeds - Rajiv Gandhi Stadium Update "Night/Overcast"
 - The Oval - Wankhede Stadium Update "Night/Overcast"

*i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn81/Black---Magic/IPL%20Super%20Patch%20V2/IPL-Super-Patch-4.gif
*i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn81/Black---Magic/IPL%20Super%20Patch%20V2/IPL-Super-Patch-6.gif
*i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn81/Black---Magic/IPL%20Super%20Patch%20V2/IPL-Super-Patch-7.gif


Credits Are In Game + Menu/Loading Screen

--------------------------------------------------

*Error Fix One* - If you do not have the "IPL Music Patch" installed, you need to delete *"a31ccba307ab5bb8c53e91ebeba0bb90.xml"* from your root directory for the IPL Super patch to function properly. (This is after the installation of the super patch) Just do a quick search in your root directory for the file *www.planetcricket.net/forums/images/smilies/40BEER1.gif

*Download Instructions :* 
1. Firstly Before Continuing You Need To Download The Asian Windies Pack And Install It. When Installing it, please only install the Faces from the pack. DO NOT INSTALL THE ROSTER. You just need to copy all the 104 faces in the pack into your root directory (Where You Installed The Game)
*Click HERE TO DOWNLOAD IT* 
*Size : 5MB*
------------------------------------ After You Have Done The Above, Please Continue To Step 2

2. This Is The Link To The IPL SUPER PATCH V3, You will first need to extract it (Its A Simple zip file). You Will See 2 Files after extraction. A File Named "IPL SUPER PATCH.exe" and "IPL Roster Pack.exe". You Need To Install Both Of Them, although not in any particular order. Preferably You Should Install the Super Patch File First Then The Roster.

PLEASE READ ALL ON SCREEN INSTRUCTIONS IN THE SETUP FILES.

*Click Here To Download It*
*SIZE : 68.1MB*
------------------------------------ After You Have Done The Above, Please Continue To Step 3

3. Here is the link to Player Editor. You can use it to edit stats of players etc. Please Install this into your root directory as well.

*Click Here to Download It* 
*SIZE : 681 KB*
------------------------------------ Here Are Some Addons To Make The IPL Patch Even Better

4. Here Is The Link To The IPL Menu Music Patch, for the ultimate ipl experience.

*Click Here to Download It* *
Size : 12.75MB*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 23, 2008)

Woah! Nice this should suffice till 2008 gets here.Thanks.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Woah! Nice this should suffice till 2008 gets here.Thanks.


Welcome..I am thinking of uploading the download to RS so you guys wont need to register.Should I do that?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 23, 2008)

I guess I have my ID out there.I had created it long back to download the roster updates for this game.Let me see if I still remember it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 23, 2008)

Freakin hell!
Good reason to install windows on my mac
@conqueror,Upload it on RS!


----------



## pra_2006 (Aug 23, 2008)

thats really great patch they have made i have downloaded it and its working realy great


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Freakin hell!
> Good reason to install windows on my mac
> @conqueror,Upload it on RS!


Oh no I forgot my account password. Wait i have to DL it again . Give me some time


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 23, 2008)

^^
WI facepack there?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 23, 2008)

EA Cricket 07 has good gameplay but poor resemblence to original cricket. 

I mean the Faces of the players are worst. Except a few players there is no recemblence at all. 

Hope they will fix it in next installment. If there is any........

Regarding the patch,i am downloading it tonight. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

^This patch shall update the face and make them a More Realistic
*ADDED DIRECT LINKS*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 23, 2008)

My question still remains unanswered.Is West Indies facepack included?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 24, 2008)

The game is rated +18 .... Why ???
And only good thing is that they included is photo of Sachin Tendulkar (Though its modded)


----------



## Cool Joe (Aug 24, 2008)

@the conqueror- i downloaded it once from (you know where). is this one the same as that one?


----------



## prasad_den (Aug 24, 2008)

I had already downloaded and tried out this patch weeks ago..! Its good.. the best part is that you can now recognize players by their faces.. But starting a game in the T20 format or any other format which you desire will be a little cumbersome.. Anyway, its worth the download..!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 24, 2008)

Is the fukkin West Indies facepack there?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 24, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> My question still remains unanswered.Is West Indies facepack included?


Yes, I have given the link for download of WI Facepack in Step 1 . Scroll up and read the first post of this thread



beta testing said:


> @the conqueror- i downloaded it once from (you know where). is this one the same as that one?


Yes



amrawtanshx said:


> The game is rated +18 .... Why ???
> And only good thing is that they included is photo of Sachin Tendulkar (Though its modded)


As I said earlier,This patch is completely unofficial, and the PlanetCricket has made some modding on the boxart just for fun 



Sunny1211993 said:


> Is the  West Indies facepack there?


Read The First Post of the Thread. I updated and added the Facepack of Asian West Indies IN THE FIRST Post of the thread


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Woah! Nice this should suffice till 2008 gets here.Thanks.


IMO 2008 wont be released although they may release 09.
So Did you Download the patch? I have posted direct links so you wont need to register anymore


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 25, 2008)

I've already been using it
Its pretty good, available on torrents as well (known as EA Cricket 08 )


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

lol but most torrents MAY come with infected files etc..


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 25, 2008)

^^
Normally trusted sites dont give infected files.

And a new cricket game is out called "International Cricket Captain 2008" ... I havent palyed it though.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 25, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Normally trusted sites dont give infected files.
> 
> And a new cricket game is out called "International Cricket Captain 2008" ... I havent palyed it though.


Thats not a whole cricket game but more of a management sim.Graphics are bad,and gameplay is just ok


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 26, 2008)

Gr8 I just played 1 match IPL CSK vs DD and I won....
Thanks The Conqueror


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 26, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Gr8 I just played 1 match IPL CSK vs DD and I won....
> Thanks The Conqueror


Welcome


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 26, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> Thats not a whole cricket game but more of a management sim.Graphics are bad,and gameplay is just ok



Waht more can u expect from a 230 Mb game ???


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 26, 2008)

Hmmm anyways lots of cricket game are in development, but they are being delayed


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 27, 2008)

CSK vs KKR

CSK - Krazzy Warrior
KKR - Computer

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/10878/KKR.gif


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

I already have these patches


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey i can't find Rajasthan Royals in the IPL tournament list............why is it not there


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 28, 2008)

me too


----------



## vgondral (Mar 3, 2010)

Cricket 2008 is the well entertained the all over the viewers i recently seen that IPL Cricket Matches 2010is well if you want more visit below url 



Venkatesh

2010 IPL Cricket


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> me too



check with official planetcricket site, they have released an update for IPL 2010 and Rajasthan Royals is included.


----------

